# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عشائر المفرق

## معاذ ملحم

يتكون لواء قصبة المفرق من تركيبة عشائرية تكاد تكون متقاربة من حيث الدم والعادات الاجتماعية وتنتشر هذه العشائر على رقعة واسعة من ارض اللواء بحيث تشكل قرى واحياء ومواقع سكانية ويتميز لواء قصبة المفرق من حيث التركيبة السكانية ( بالعشائرية البحته ) كون الاعراف والعادات العشائرية المتعارف عليها لا زالت سائدة ومعمول بها ومتداولة بين ابناء هذه العشائر وتضم مدينة المفرق مركز المحافظة نسبة عالية من مختلف العشائر وخليط من السكان تشكل عشائر بني حسن النسبة الاكبر والغالبية العظمى منهم.

1-عشيرة المشاقبة : تتواجد هذه العشيرة في القرى والاماكن التالية مدينة المفرق، طيب اسم، رجم سبع الشمالي، بويضة الحوامدة، ام النعام الشرقية، ام النعام الغربية، الزنية، المزرعة، الخربة السمراء، الزيتونة، وهي من اكبر العشائر عدداً وانتشاراً ويشكلون نسبة كبيرة من مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين معالي النائب عبد الكريم الدغمي حيث يمتد تأثيره الى باقي العشائر، الشيخ ناصر الدغمي، السيد عبد القادر المطلب، ومعالي الدكتور امين المشاقبة.



2-عشيرة العموش: تتواجد في مدينة المفرق، حمامة العموش، حمنانة، دير ورق، نادرة والمدور ولكن معظم تواجد هذه العشيرة يصب في مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين الشيخ يوسف القلاب، و موسى الشبيل.



3-عشيرة الخزاعلة: وتتواجد في كل من مدينة المفرق، حيان المشرف، رحاب، عين، المعمرية، الزعفرانة، الدجنية، ولهم كثافة في مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين والمؤثرين الشيخ عقلة اخو ارشيدة، حيث يمتد تأثيرة الى باقي العشائر وابنه تركي اخو ارشيده ، محمد سلامه الخالد ، مفلح الرفالي .



4-عشيرة الزيود: وتتواجد في كل من مدينة المفرق، الدقمسة، الصهاة، ام بطيمه، ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين والمؤثرين الشيخ محمد كريم الزيود والشيخ صايل الشهاب الزيود.



5-عشيرة العليمات: مدينة المفرق، الغدير الابيض، حمامة العليمات، دحل، بويضة العليمات، الزنية، البستان، ويكثر تواجدهم في مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين والمؤثرين ابناء المرحوم الشيخ طلب ابو عليم كل من د. محمد ابو عليم ويمتد تأثيره الى باقي العشائر والشيخ سلمان ابو عليم، عبدالله عايش عليمات، المهندس عبدالله سعد الطالب.



6-عشيرة الخوالدة: تتواجد في كل من مدينة المفرق، بلعما، حيان الرويبض، النزهة، ويقل تواجدهم في مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين الشيخ فارس العليان الخوالدة وابنائه كل من النائب السابق نواف الخوالدة و د. علي فارس الخوالدة.



7-عشيرة الشديفات: تتواجد في كل من مدينة المفرق، منشية بني حسن، ام اللولو، صعد، ام رمانة ومن ابرز قادتهم العشائريين والمؤثرين الشيخ علي الياس شديفات، ومحمد ملاطس.



8-عشيرة الحراحشة: تتواجد في كل من مدينة المفرق، ايدون، رحاب، ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين والمؤثرين الشيخ نواف العيطان، محمد ماجد العيطان.



9-عشيرة الدلابيح: تتواجد هذه العشيرة في مدينة المفرق وكذلك المزه، ومن ابرز قادتهم العشائريين الشيخ عقله ابو دلبوح.



10-اقليات من عشائر بئر السبع: ومن اكثر العشائر تواجداً من هذه الفئة عشيرة العزازمة وتتواجد على الاكثر في مدينة المفرق وليس لهم تأثير يذكر نسبة الى بقية العشائر لكون كافة العشائر السابقة الذكر يلتقون تحت لواء واحد وهو ( قبيلة بني حسن) ومن ابرز المؤثرين لديهم النائب غانم ابو ربيع اضافة الى ان لكل فخد مختاراً يمثلهم ويعتبر وجيهاً لهم.

11-هناك مجموعة عائلات من الفلسطنيين مثل الزيادنة، ابو قديري، الجعابرة، الزغل ولكل منهم وجيه يمثلهم.

منقووووول

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكوره مها  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## بنت الشديفات

-عشيرة الشديفات: تتواجد في كل من مدينة المفرق، منشية بني حسن، ام اللولو، صعد، ام رمانة ومن ابرز قادتهم العشائريين والمؤثرين الشيخ علي الياس شديفات، ومحمد ملاطس.


الشيخ الياس كبير الشديفات 
يسلمو معاذ على الطرح كلنا مفرقاويه وبني حسن كمان

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> يتكون لواء قصبة المفرق من تركيبة عشائرية تكاد تكون متقاربة من حيث الدم والعادات الاجتماعية وتنتشر هذه العشائر على رقعة واسعة من ارض اللواء بحيث تشكل قرى واحياء ومواقع سكانية ويتميز لواء قصبة المفرق من حيث التركيبة السكانية ( بالعشائرية البحته ) كون الاعراف والعادات العشائرية المتعارف عليها لا زالت سائدة ومعمول بها ومتداولة بين ابناء هذه العشائر وتضم مدينة المفرق مركز المحافظة نسبة عالية من مختلف العشائر وخليط من السكان تشكل عشائر بني حسن النسبة الاكبر والغالبية العظمى منهم.
> 
> 1-عشيرة المشاقبة : تتواجد هذه العشيرة في القرى والاماكن التالية مدينة المفرق، طيب اسم، رجم سبع الشمالي، بويضة الحوامدة، ام النعام الشرقية، ام النعام الغربية، الزنية، المزرعة، الخربة السمراء، الزيتونة، وهي من اكبر العشائر عدداً وانتشاراً ويشكلون نسبة كبيرة من مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين معالي النائب عبد الكريم الدغمي حيث يمتد تأثيره الى باقي العشائر، الشيخ ناصر الدغمي، السيد عبد القادر المطلب، ومعالي الدكتور امين المشاقبة.
> 
> 
> 
> 2-عشيرة العموش: تتواجد في مدينة المفرق، حمامة العموش، حمنانة، دير ورق، نادرة والمدور ولكن معظم تواجد هذه العشيرة يصب في مدينة المفرق ومن ابرز قادتهم الاجتماعيين الشيخ يوسف القلاب، و موسى الشبيل.
> 
> 
> ...


 
الشرفا والشرفات يا شيخ معاذ مالك نسيت  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مشكور معاذ على الموضوع تسلم ايدك

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

مشكور معاذ على الموضوع

----------

